# What type of jeans do you prefer?



## Maja (Sep 17, 2006)

Take the poll and post your answer




You can choose more than 1


----------



## Nox (Sep 17, 2006)

I put down:

Low rise

Ultra low rise

Boot cut

Skinny

Dark

Distressed

Stretch


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 17, 2006)

waist, flare, bootcut, dark!


----------



## Princess6828 (Sep 17, 2006)

I said I would NEVER do it, but I bought a pair of skinny jeans last weekend and I LOVE LOVE LOVE them! They're like all I'll wear now. But I know they're probably going to go out of style pretty quick, so I'm not going to buy too many.


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 17, 2006)

I like:

Low-rise, flare, bootcut, dark, distressed.


----------



## han (Sep 17, 2006)

low rise ultra low rise boot cut flare distressed strech and want to try the skinny


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 17, 2006)

You don't have a mid-rise option, that is my favorite .... my ideal pair of jeans would be mid-rise (about an inch below my belly button), bootcut, medium or dark wash -- and with none of the crazy fading, embroidery, and other embellishments I keep seeing in the Juniors Dept! I wish Misses sizes fit me because it's nearly impossible for me to find a "normal" pair of mid-rise jeans in Juniors!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 17, 2006)

Low-rise

Flare

Boot-cut

Dark

Stretch

Umm, what are skinny jeans?


----------



## spazbaby (Sep 17, 2006)

at waist, bootcut, dark


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Sep 17, 2006)

Ultra low, i prefer my jeans to be as low as they can be without any thing poppin out of course!

little lisa, skinny jeans are the jeans that go really tight towards the bottom of the leg.


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 18, 2006)

I like mid- to low-rise, bootcuts and skinny's, dark/distressed/stonewashed, and with stretch! I less than three (&lt;3) jeans!


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 18, 2006)

At waist (or just below), boot cut and NOT STRETCH. I hate stretch jeans.


----------



## lynnda (Sep 18, 2006)

Low rise

bootcut

dark wash


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 18, 2006)

Im starting to buy at waist because im hating low rise. I usually go for boot cut.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xXxBeckyxXx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ultra low, i prefer my jeans to be as low as they can be without any thing poppin out of course!
little lisa, skinny jeans are the jeans that go really tight towards the bottom of the leg.

Ohh, ok, thanks.


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 18, 2006)

low-rise

boot-cut

straight / cigarette leg (these are my fave and they're so hard to find!!)

dark

distressed

stonewashed

stretch


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Sep 19, 2006)

Low-rise

At waist

Flare

Stretch

Dark


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 19, 2006)

At waist, bootcut, flare, dark, stretch, stonewashed, distressed.


----------



## michko970 (Sep 19, 2006)

low-rise, at-waist, bootcut, straightleg, dark


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 19, 2006)

i like mine:

low rise

flared or boot cut

dark

stretched


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't know what Skinny Jeans were until I read Dee's thread about the skinny jeans.

I have an hourglass figure, shaped like the number 8. I mean, my a** is not fat or anything, but I do have one. Ok..no mean comments, please! I liked flared jeans, I have a high waist..so I hate low-rise..arggg!!

I agreee with Amanda..whatever happend to just plain, normal jeans. I like one's that are real tight in the butt and then flare down by your ankles. Like Boot-cut, I guess. You know, the ones that make you look like a mermaid, I guess???


----------



## Saja (Sep 19, 2006)

I like boot cut, stretch, and darker wash. My problem is that jeans never fit in the butt. THey are always WAY WAY WAY too big in the ass. I would kill to get a pair that are custom made!


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *carla_Hilton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have to have ULTRA low rise jeans, i dont have much junk in my trunk so i think it looks much better with a low cut, jean. Also, i can't stand skinny jeans on me i like them on other people, but not me... Really? I also have no butt (or hips), and I think a mid-rise makes my butt look bigger! (High-rise makes my butt look huge, but then I also get a bit of tummy roll below the waist of my pants! Yuk! lol) They always say that girls with large hips or butts should avoid higher rise jeans since that makes your butt look bigger, so I think that those of us who _want_ our butts to look bigger should wear the slightly higher waists!


----------



## macuphead (Sep 20, 2006)

ok omg, i went jeans shopping the other day (while on my rag...NOT a good idea, i was *****y, bloated and i feel for anyone who helped me that day!!!). anyways, i swear, every pair of jeans i tried on, were those whorey low cut teeny bopper one inch zipper slut pants, and my ASS and VAGINA were hanging out of them!!!!!!! how on earth does anyone other than a scrawny 13 year old pull them off! i have a decent body, but it is a WOMANS body, i have the classic hour glass figure: small waist, child bearing hips, and big fat titties, now, has something happened that i did not know about, where no one else has the body of a woman???? i am finding these new styles less and less flattering. either my ass is hanging out becuase they are too low, or my boobs make it impossible to find a shirt to wear (i used to be either a small or extra small in shirts, but now if it fits around my actual body, my boobs have to wait in the changing room because they dont fit in the shirt, and if it fits my boobs, its too baggy and unflattering everywhere else!) worst day of my life! GEEEEZE!


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *macuphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok omg, i went jeans shopping the other day (while on my rag...NOT a good idea, i was *****y, bloated and i feel for anyone who helped me that day!!!). anyways, i swear, every pair of jeans i tried on, were those whorey low cut teeny bopper one inch zipper slut pants, and my ASS and VAGINA were hanging out of them!!!!!!! how on earth does anyone other than a scrawny 13 year old pull them off! i have a decent body, but it is a WOMANS body, i have the classic hour glass figure: small waist, child bearing hips, and big fat titties, now, has something happened that i did not know about, where no one else has the body of a woman???? i am finding these new styles less and less flattering. either my ass is hanging out becuase they are too low, or my boobs make it impossible to find a shirt to wear (i used to be either a small or extra small in shirts, but now if it fits around my actual body, my boobs have to wait in the changing room because they dont fit in the shirt, and if it fits my boobs, its too baggy and unflattering everywhere else!) worst day of my life! GEEEEZE! Where are you shopping for jeans? Misses or Juniors departments? Because the Misses departments tend to have higher waists, and are cut for curvier women. I have no hips or butt myself, and Juniors pants normally fit me pretty well (though a lot are cut too low for my taste, but they do fit if I wanted to show everything off! lol). However, *if* I can even find Misses size jeans that are small enough to fit me, if they fit in the waist they are always super baggy in the hips and butt! Which makes me mad because the nice, plain styles (ie, no holes, fading, embroidery, etc.) are much easier to find in the Misses dept., while the Juniors jeans always look so young and/or trashy for me! I am 25 but I am stuck in a 13-year-old's body...


----------



## rejectstar (Sep 21, 2006)

I like jeans that are boot-cut, or slightly flared. I absolutely cannot stand light washes in jeans... I think pants in lighter colours make me look like a tank, so they must must must be medium-dark to dark [or even dark grey/black, for that matter].

I feel for you, macuphead... it's such a b*tch to buy jeans! Nothing ever fits me right... and I don't even have a hard body to fit, it's ridiculous. I dread going shopping for jeans, because 9 times out of 10 I usually come back with nothing but a headache and a really bad attitude, haha.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 21, 2006)

I prefer bootcut distressed jeans... Not destroyed, but distressed... Also, I say ultra low-rise because at 5'2" with a naturally HIGH waistline, what's low rise on a taller chica, is at my waist on me... So, ultra low-rise + Aquilah = low-rise on regular taller chicas


----------



## magosienne (Sep 21, 2006)

dark, stretch or not, bootcut or flared, waist. i hate low rise because all the teenagers i see wearing those jeans always put it over a string and it seems like their asses are ready to fall out of it, and all you can see is the string. i think they misunderstood the meaning of underwear. maybe it's just me but i prefer wearing sexy underwear that only my boyfriend could see after taking off all my clothes.


----------



## peekaboo (Sep 21, 2006)

I am right there with you Macuphead(Ps you are hilarious)..buying jeans brings on the anxiety for me-I could literally try on 50 pairs and no dice.

I like low rise(not plummer azz), boot cut, dark, flare and some wide leg(COH Faye and SFAM Dojos), stretch and non-stretch.

I am right there with you Macuphead(Ps you are hilarious)..buying jeans brings on the anxiety for me-I could literally try on 50 pairs and no dice.

I like low rise(not plummer azz), boot cut, dark, flare and some wide leg(COH Faye and SFAM Dojos), stretch and non-stretch.


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *macuphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok omg, i went jeans shopping the other day (while on my rag...NOT a good idea, i was *****y, bloated and i feel for anyone who helped me that day!!!). anyways, i swear, every pair of jeans i tried on, were those whorey low cut teeny bopper one inch zipper slut pants, and my ASS and VAGINA were hanging out of them!!!!!!! how on earth does anyone other than a scrawny 13 year old pull them off! i have a decent body, but it is a WOMANS body, i have the classic hour glass figure: small waist, child bearing hips, and big fat titties, now, has something happened that i did not know about, where no one else has the body of a woman???? i am finding these new styles less and less flattering. either my ass is hanging out becuase they are too low, or my boobs make it impossible to find a shirt to wear (i used to be either a small or extra small in shirts, but now if it fits around my actual body, my boobs have to wait in the changing room because they dont fit in the shirt, and if it fits my boobs, its too baggy and unflattering everywhere else!) worst day of my life! GEEEEZE! I totally know what you mean! I HATE HATE buying jeans! I usually end up in tears by the time I am finished and don't return with any jeans. I totally agree with you that they do not make jeans that fit a woman's body. I definitely have an hourglass figure with a big butt, athletic thighs, and bigger hips. I am not huge or anything, but I am not a size 4! I am also only 5'2 so a lot of jeans are too long!! Maybe I need to have my own jean company or find some one to custom make me jeans and pants.. I just hate clothes shopping sometimes!
I like bootcut, at waist-mid rise, stretch, flare, dark


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 22, 2006)

they have to be stretch jeans wthout a doubt. i hate hard jeans u cant move in.


----------



## MissGolightly (Sep 22, 2006)

I love skinny (live in them), low rise...but also have a fab baggy pair that I love for a casual look with my converse! I definetly find the more I spend, the better the fit...but I agree, when you have hips/bottom,finding a pair of jeans to fit can take all day...I usually end up buying 2 pairs!

My partner is a jean snob, and will only wear japanese indigo jeans (Nudie is his fav label)...they start out a very dark blue and you wear them in yourself...they do look amazing in the end, they distress to your figure...but you have to wear them for 6 months...unwashed...to break them in! Euwww! haha...thats dedication (or slave?) to your fashion! teehee...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 23, 2006)

i like ones that make my butt look good. which seems to only be from Express.


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

I wish Express jeans fit me right because they are super cute! I would have to get them hemmed. Gap jeans are one of the bests that fit me.. I might have to look at the more pricier stores to find some that fit..


----------



## babygxtc (Oct 1, 2006)

low-rise, bootcut, dark/stonewashed, stretch


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 1, 2006)

Low rise

Flare

Skinny

Distressed

Stretch

I hate stonewashed jeans!


----------



## chelseyroo (Oct 5, 2006)

do you guys know where to even find ultra lose rise?


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 9, 2006)

I prefer slightly snug jeans that show off my curvy rear. Plus they are very comfortable. Too tight jeans are just that...too tight, and on me the low rise jeans actually make my rear look wide, which I do not like.


----------



## togal (Oct 9, 2006)

low-rise, bootcut dark wash is my staple jean. However I did try on some skinny jeans yesterday and don't mind them. Some lycra would be necessary for me in a skinny jean.


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 9, 2006)

I love lowrise and stretch (bootcut).. I'm having trouble finding jeans that are of the stretch material though... They fit my butt really nice! haha


----------



## ivette (Oct 9, 2006)

lyndda


----------



## monniej (Oct 9, 2006)

for me...low rise, boot cut, dark wash!


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 12, 2006)

Low-rise flare!


----------



## deejoy (Oct 19, 2006)

low rise, boot cut, stretch


----------



## chynadoll7o2 (Oct 21, 2006)

A pair of jeans that fits I have really thick thighs and that leads to problems for me


----------



## oh.my.goodiesa(TM)? (Oct 21, 2006)

I like the following:

low rise

at waist

flare

baggy - only if it fits me at the waist.

dark


----------



## Peacooth (Oct 21, 2006)

Low rise, bootcut, dark &amp; stretch


----------



## SwtValina (Oct 24, 2006)

Boot cut, low rise- med to dark washes


----------



## jeno (Oct 30, 2006)

ultra low


----------



## Leony (Oct 31, 2006)

Low rise and boot cut


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 1, 2006)

low-rise

ultra low-rise

skinny

straight / cigarette leg

dark

distressed

stretch


----------

